# LG GT540 and Linux Gentoo

## dashko

Hi there,

i am using Linux Gentoo and recently bought LG GT540 phone with Android 1.6. I have problem with connecting my Android phone with my computer.

I am using my own compiled kernel with USB support. Here is some output:

# lsusb | grep LG

Bus 001 Device 027: ID 1004:61b4 LG Electronics, Inc.

# cat /etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules

SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTRS{idVendor}=="1004", ATTRS{idProduct}=="61b4", MODE="0666"

# dmesg | tail -30

[128160.993351] hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 4: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

[128161.045280] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: port 4 high speed

[128161.045287] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port 4 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[128161.096054] usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 27

[128161.147281] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: port 4 high speed

[128161.147288] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port 4 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[128161.211562] usb 1-4: default language 0x0409

[128161.212248] usb 1-4: udev 27, busnum 1, minor = 26

[128161.212252] usb 1-4: New USB device found, idVendor=1004, idProduct=61b4

[128161.212257] usb 1-4: New USB device strings: Mfr=2, Product=1, SerialNumber=0

[128161.212260] usb 1-4: Product: LG Mobile USB Modem

[128161.212263] usb 1-4: Manufacturer: LG Electronics Inc.

[128161.212345] usb 1-4: uevent

[128161.212368] usb 1-4: usb_probe_device

[128161.212371] usb 1-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[128161.213428] usb 1-4: adding 1-4:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[128161.213454] usb 1-4:1.0: uevent

[128161.213479] usb-storage 1-4:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[128161.213484] usb-storage 1-4:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[128161.213908] scsi59 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

[128161.214282] usb-storage: device found at 27

[128161.214284] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

[128161.214308] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '027'

[128166.215091] scsi 59:0:0:0: Direct-Access LGE Android Platform ffff PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

[128166.215333] sd 59:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

[128166.218805] sd 59:0:0:0: [sdd] Attached SCSI removable disk

[128166.218910] usb-storage: device scan complete

[128166.220993] usb 1-4:1.0: uevent

[128166.221145] usb 1-4: uevent

[128166.223031] usb 1-4:1.0: uevent

# uname -a

Linux dash 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 #13 SMP Wed May 19 10:06:58 CEST 2010 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T5670 @ 1.80GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

And when i am trying to run adb with root:

# ./adb shell

* daemon not running. starting it now *

* daemon started successfully *

error: device not found

# ./adb devices

List of devices attached

I tried to change udev rules, but no success

Please help, i am desperate! What i am missing?

Thanks a lot!

dash

----------

## skunk

hi, for connecting thru adb shell you should first disable access as storage device, look for it under settings menu.

----------

## dashko

 *skunk wrote:*   

> hi, for connecting thru adb shell you should first disable access as storage device, look for it under settings menu.

 

Yep thanks, i disabled access as storage device. Now everything works! THANKS!!!

----------

